
Introducing AWS CloudFormation - ibejoeb
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2011/02/25/introducing-aws-cloudformation/
======
jrnkntl
Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2261389>

------
jranck
These guys are on a roll. Makes me debate switching from Rackspace Cloud.
They've got some catching up to do.

------
expertio
One new product for AWS per month. I don't think any company could do better
than Amazon in the cloud business.

~~~
robryan
It's a very good strategy, well worth the investment now to remain at the
forefront while more and more businesses shift to the cloud.

